# Seeking Help for Documentary Project



## dreamtime (Mar 10, 2021)

We are currently working on a documentary series, which will run both in german as well as english language.

Here's a provisory trailer:





For this project, we are looking for some help. Here's some things we are looking for:


A semi-professional english narrator with the right studio equipment who is interested in narrating the videos.
A history-related Youtube-Channel creator in the english-speaking world with a larger subscriber-base who would like to promote/mirror our videos.
Authors who like to contribute content (for each episode, we will focus on a single topic). We have editor software for online writing collaboration hosted on our own domain. Currently we are two authors, which would suffice but if there are more people helping, it would be better.

Please write a private message or email if you can help with one of the above.

General suggestions for topics are welcomed as well. You can add topics below as a reply.

Everyone who joins the project in a meaningful way will be mentioned in the credits, if desired.

Please also give feedback whether the above narrator voice (by our german narrator) would be sufficient if we do not find a native speaker.

Thank you.


----------



## Huaqero (Mar 10, 2021)

The trailer is so well made and promising!
Do you have any ideas on how the topics should be set and the length of the videos?


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 10, 2021)

Huaqero said:


> The trailer is so well made and promising!
> Do you have any ideas on how the topics should be set and the length of the videos?



I want to aim for around 30-60 minutes. The first videos will be beginner-friendly topics that offer a good introduction.


----------



## JohnNada (Mar 11, 2021)

I think the narrator did a fine job. Has a great “radio voice” as we call it around my parts, and the pronunciation and enunciation is on point. My only critique is that there is some sibilance present, but that can be easily fixed in a few ways.


----------



## Oracle (Mar 11, 2021)

I really like the narrator you have already. I think it's nice to have the accent from a "we are one" perspective and his voice is clear and well spoken. I'd like to see @Catalyst contributing a segment on ancient tech, if I think of another specific topic or two I'll come back later. Though I would like to contribute work on the topic of the Oera Linda book once I complete and assemble my research.

Perhaps it might be a good idea to map out how it might run first so that the timeline issue is clear at the beginning and then can be referenced right through the series?

Good idea, great start!


----------



## Worsaae (Mar 11, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Huaqero said:
> 
> 
> > The trailer is so well made and promising!
> ...


You should consider making it 10-15 minutes max if the platform is youtube.


----------



## Huaqero (Mar 11, 2021)

Based on other people's works, Jon Levi's videos are about 20-30min max and time goes by easily, only with the few photos he presents.
On the other hand, Liedtke's videos are unwatchable for me, too long (and your narrator is superb, compared to Liedtke's accent, lol)

For a series with the depth and status of a documentary, I believe that anything between 45min and 1h max is fine.
(Most of us are used to watching 45min football halftimes, right?  )

And one more thought, about the wakeup! call...
I agree that everything around our stolen history is exactly about deception, but, if you intend to address the unsuspected public, I think it should be in the form of questions, rather like inviting people to our findings and inviting experts to explain them.
Something like "We are all awake now but can you help us remember what happened before we passed away?",
instead of "You were put to sleep by bad guys, wake up!"

The form of each episode could be like this:
Sources of the topic > Arising questions & discrepancies > Arising patterns of the topic in other places on the planet > Problems with mainstream explanations > Alternative explanations > Problems with alternative explanations > Invitation for content contribution to the site, based on the episode's findings

(Oh, and please, no flat earth, ... please...)


----------



## 6079SmithW (Mar 11, 2021)

I've been watching some videos on Bitchute called Pedogate by MouthyBhudda.

His production quality is sublime - and some of his videos are way over 15 minutes.

I really don't like this notion that people switch off after 15 minutes. 

I agree that the general public do, but surely were not going to be reaching them anyway. They can keep watching Good Morning Britain, or Pedos dancing on Ice.

They need to level up, not us level down.

You could make shorter trailers or clips, that might reel in some of the #fucktards, who are otherwise too busy watching Prince Andrew giving himself a blowjob on the BBC.

I'm really impressed with your initiative @dreamtime  and all the ideas here contributed.

Although I have not got the time or energy or hardware (sold my video editing rig last year as I was really hard to for money). Hopefully when I get that stuff re bought I will be able to help out.

In the meantime I can offer donations, and encouragement. 

And my warped dry humor.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Mar 11, 2021)

For what it is worth. I think the narrator is fine. His English seems fine, and the accent should be no problem.

A narrator with a suitable voice is a good thing to get right. I must admit there have been plenty of documentaries that probably contained useful information that I have turned off as the narrator's voice jarred. A personal pet hate is that auto computer voice. I am sure judging by the fact that you are looking for a narrator you are. But hey ho. 

But for what it is worth, I think that presenter is fine. Although it would be good to hear his voice over a non-music background also.

(FWIW - it really reminded me of this 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INaqvTWOu08_
 piece of music. It had that same blend of Teutonic Mystique. You only need give it the first 1.30 to see the similarities).

Other comments - the photo selected were fantastic (between this site and the SH1.0 archives it must be quite hard choosing the best).


----------



## David Glenney (Mar 11, 2021)

I think the narrator in the trailer sounds good.  Decent quality audio, excellent articulation, and a good vibe.


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 12, 2021)

I like the Carbon Based Lifeforms track in the background.  If you need scoring, I am now working independently.  Music and video production is my thing.  Documentary work is what I started with.  Mainly field work.  Interviews all over the state of Alaska.  Missions to the arctic.  Humanitarian and history driven.   I've been to Kaktovik, Nome, Barrow, Dillingham, Kodiak, Denali, and everywhere in between as a field producer, and photog, as well as a resident for 20 years, now living in Michigan going on 10 years.  Your video teaser above is really cool.  I love that narrator.  The editing and visuals are amazing.  Great job to those involved!  Beautiful work indeed.


----------

